
Teaching robots to feel pain to protect themselves - dnetesn
http://techxplore.com/news/2016-05-robots-pain.html
======
tetrep
Much better article and (bonus points) straight from source:
[http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-
softwar...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-
software/researchers-teaching-robots-to-feel-and-react-to-pain)

